# Boy Meets World vs The Wonder Years



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

which do you prefer and why?


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

The wonder years. *tears* Winnie


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Wonder Years. It was more interesting and seemed more mature, I guess. They sometimes played good music on there, too.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

the wonder years was basically just a show for adults to cry at

so yeah. the wonder years


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

The Wonder Years.

I never watched A boy meets world. My nieces like to watch girl meets world. I guess the two shows are related?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MobiusX said:


> which do you prefer and why?


Are you putting one brother against the other?

Danica McKellar is my age - 40 and fabulous.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Jack and Norma > Alan and Amy
Wayne < Eric
Karen > Morgan
Paul < Shawn
Winnie > Topanga
Kevin > Cory


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Whatev said:


> Jack and Norma > Alan and Amy
> Wayne < Eric
> Karen > Morgan
> Paul < Shawn
> ...


Jack> Cory's parents
Karen> Shawn and Morgan
Paul> Shawn and Topanga 
Kevin> Cory, Cory's parents, plus Shawn and Topanga
Winnie> Cory, Cory's parents, plus Shawn and Topanga

The only character they had to work on was Paul, Shawn and Topanga beats Paul, they needed more of Karen, that sexy girl, I wish she was my sister, hell yeah, she looked perfect back then, now I have thoughts of incest, I walk into her room as Kevin Arnold to borrow something, I open the door and her towel falls off after she turns to look at me and is shock, then I'm shock from her beautiful body, her beautiful face, my mouth wide open and I get hard, she notices this after looking down and I run out of that room from shyness and embarrassment.

Boy meets world, not a great TV shows, I don't even consider it a good TV show, it's just something I used to watch whenever I couldn't find something good on TV, The Wonder Years, this show is what life is all about,


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

To those who were too young and never saw The Wonder Years, this is Karen, this is Kevin Arnold's sister, you guys like to brag about fat topanga, take this.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Scrub-Zero said:


> The Wonder Years.
> 
> I never watched A boy meets world. My nieces like to watch girl meets world. I guess the two shows are related?


At first I thought it was a good idea for girl meets world, now I'm not so sure, Cory, Topanga, Shawn were all in Boy meets world and were main characters, I'm just glad they didn't try to bring back The Wonder Years, it's perfect the way it was.


----------

